# first cold smoke  Part 1



## kennymn (Apr 15, 2008)

Built this smoke generator out of 2 unused paint cans , ( 1 - 1 gallon and 1 pint , 1 - 2lb coffee can ) 1 can of sterno , 2 - 4" elbows , 8' - 4" expanable tubing , the pint can holds the wood chips and it is bolted into the top can ( the bottom of top can is removed ) and the sterno sits inside of the bottom can . Light the sterno put chips into pint can put lid ( with 2 -3 small holes in it ) on and set the top can on to bottom can and connect tubing to the lower vent of a GOSM smoker and you are ready to smoke . ( Remove lower vent adjuster and a 1 gallon lid is the same size as the vent opening . )
I smoked 4 different types of cheeses mild cheddar , mozzarella , marable cheddar , and pepper jack , skinless hot dogs , braunschweiger , and some spam . Smoked for 2 hrs. with alder chips . The cheese had a definite smoke taste hot dogs , spam , and braunschweiger had a slight taste of smoke , but all was good for first time . ( Part 2 will follow )


----------



## geob (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice idea Kenny.  I like the use of the paint cans.

geob


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool idea. Looking forward to seeing the end result.
Andy.


----------

